

Tailbone: Automatic RESTful backend for AppEngine for building single page apps - patrickaljord
https://github.com/dataarts/tailbone#validation

======
patrickaljord
Sorry, could someone change the url to <https://github.com/dataarts/tailbone>
instead? Thanks.

